# Honda hs621 snowblower runs in choke position only



## jetmech727 (Oct 29, 2004)

Hi, I have a 6HP HS621 snowblower that has not run for years. I finally got it going. Initially it would only run if I poured fuel down the carb. And then only a second or two. I cleaned alot of sludge out of the fuel bowl and a smaller bowl next to that. It then ran sel sustained off the fuel tank. But if I move it off the Choke position the engine bacfires and shuts off. I think its a fuel related problem as the one and only adjustment metering screw has no effect on the operation of the carb when adjusted. Any idea if theis may be a fuel starvation issue? If so where should I look in the carb for a fuel flow problem Its such a simple unit.

Thanks


----------



## 79t/a (Aug 24, 2004)

u have to clean the needle on the adjustment screw very well as well as the jet it self


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

clean the jets and screws as well as the carb with carb cleaner. thayt gum will mess with the jets and the high speed screw.


----------



## jetmech727 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Is there a cleaner that I could soak the carb in overnight? Its probably the only way I could clean the small passages


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

if you can't get any just empty a can or two of carb cleaner into a plastic container big enough for the carb and be able to close the lid. but you could get some of the soaking cleaner at an automotive store but it basically acetone the same as in the can. now i prefer by hand cleaning with the carb cleaner. the little tube you put on the nozzle of the can is powerfull enough to knock out the small holes. it most likely is the jets. or the small little hole at the fuel bowl could have if it got water in it got stopped up with rust if the fuel bowl is steel, or old dry/ gummy gas. or weird stuff like i've found spiders or ants or even wasps but not your case i hope. but two or more years of no use it does need the cleaning. here is one more weird one gas floats on water. now the engine would run fine but it would over flow with gas when not in use. water in the fuel bowl stopped up everything. the only reason why it was running the antique built on worn out fuel shut off only let out a little gas like a jet. hey it was free. rebuilt it with a half a can of carb cleaner and a screw driver.


----------



## jetmech727 (Oct 29, 2004)

Thanks for the help. Turns out that the 18 hour carb soak cleared the problem right up. Engine is running good and strong now.

Thanks again


----------

